# Sources: Heat making big push for Stoudemire



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> The Heat have emerged as a determined pursuer of Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Miami is proposing a number of different packages and president Pat Riley is making anyone short of Dwyane Wade available.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-stoudemireheat020910&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I guess Riley sees this as our best way to makesure we retain Dwyame but I really don't like the idea of giving away Beasley, other theb that I'm down to trade anyone outside of Wade abd Beasley.. But then again who knows if it's true that Riles is willing to part ways with Beasley bc if he were you'd think the Suns would do it in a heartbeat?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

If Beasley goes to the Suns he will be putting up ridiculous numbers quickly


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

If he has to get traded, let it be to the Suns. It will be a great situation for him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Ok, touching up an old post on this subject.

I like Amare, but my biggest questions are will he even play center for us if we move someone not named Beasley for him and if we move Beasley, can we find someone to play center next to him? I'm sure he'll agree with someone to play center but then he could start whining at the first adversity he faces. Also, remember, although pick and roll with him would be awesome and his SportsCenter dunks would be a perfect offensive complement to Wade, he has lots of negatives.

He's not an instant perfect fit. He creates nothing on offense with anyone since he's not a good passer and he isn't too close to Shaq's 7'1, 325 pound stature in the low post. He screws up most defensive rotation, does dumb crap plenty of the time, and aside from occasional huge blocks, he doesn't scare anyone on defense. Those are things that hurt you most in the playoffs when teams aren’t game planning for someone else every game and can expose all your weaknesses. He's kind of soft at times. Another question mark is even with D'inflation of his statistics, he's never been a 10 rebound a night guy. Is it possible that he comes in and redefines himself? Of course. I just am not betting Michael Beasley on it.

Does Amare Stoudemire replacing Michael Beasley make us a championship contender? I say no. I also wouldn't give up Beasley for him. I think by Beasley's 4th year, he'll be better than Amare. Beasley will be a 20 point a night guy atleast next year and will hit 10 rebounds a night by his 4th year at the latest. Above all, he's getting better defensively all the time. That and I think he just recently started legally buying alcohol. Doesn’t hurt he also hasn’t had any knee operations like Amare.

For the negatives I listed, does Amare as a free agent plus Beasley still being on roster make us a championship contender? *Heck yes.* I would love to see Amare dunking all over every front court in the Eastern conference and sending shots into the 8th row like a Dirk kick ball. I also have images of what he did to Tim Duncan in the playoffs still.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

How would this even work? Wouldn't they have to include JO in this? Amare has a very hefty salary


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Q-Rich, James Jones, and Beasley would probably work, sadly. Addition by subtraction on the first, though. We'd probably end up with a lineup of LoseroftheGame-Wade-Wright-Haslem-Amare and roughly zero bench.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I think what it comes down to is that Amare is a better player now and will likely be better in the next 2-3 years. This is a win now move and gives the Heat the most chances to resign Wade.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Dont like it. Amare is a bit of a drama queen from what i hear


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Don't do it Pat!

Beasley will be better then Amare. 

And think about this, what happens if Amare comes here and doesn't get along with Wade and demands to be the top dog. Do you think Wade would stick around? If he really wants to come here we can get him in the summer and resign Wade, and keep Beasley


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Screw that. What is the point? That doesn't make us better. And if it does, it's not by much. Beasley is only 21 and he's already almost as "good" as Amare.

And lets not forget Amare has played next to the best PG in the game most of his career.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

The more I hear ppl getting scared about Wade leaving, the more I am ok with that scenario. Don't get me wrong. I love Wade and he is the reason I became a Heat fan but like somebody already said here. The Heat existed before Wade and will exist after Wade. Plus the organization has proven that it can do what it takes to win a championship so attracting FA won't be a problem. Especially with South Beach.

Let's say that this trade goes down and worst case scenario Wade leaves, we lost Bease and STAT decides to stay.

With Wade gone we have a lot of money that we can throw to say Bosh. Bosh and STAT would be to salivate for. Much more than Bease and STAT. Will Bease become better than either of them? Perhaps, who knows. The point is that Bosh and STAT can give us the best frontcourt in the NBA for the next 4 or even 5 years.

We can sign a wing like Rudy Gay or Al Harrington and we would have a very good team. With the right tweaks, we would be back in championship contention.

If say we don't go with Bosh, that leaves us with even more cap. We could get Haywood as a solid C to play alongside STAT sign Joe Johnson and either Gay or Harrington. Once again, really good team. I don't see Lakers keeping both Shannon brown and Farmar so Farmar can probably be ours. Whether he is starting PG material or not I guess that's up to debate? 

I don't know. I don't have the whole answer but all I am saying that as much as it would suck if Wade leave, I don't think it is the end of the world. In Pat we trust.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

That'd be a ******* move. Amare isn't a great scorer, he isn't a good rebounder, and is a piss poor defender, PLUS he's injury prone! 

Why?!?! Beasley is finally starting to blossom


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I think S-Jax is also another possible option on the wing.

Can somebody confirm this? I'm not sure.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Well, if you look at the numbers you will see that Amare is at 21/9 and Bease is at 16/7. Naturally Amare's stats seem more impressive, however if you factor in pace, much of the story changes. The Suns are in the top 4 in Pace and the Heat are in the bottom 3. Faster pace can inflate the numbers a bit both for scoring and boarding. Then you take into account the fact that the next highest Rebound per game on the Suns is 5.6 and it's Channing Frye (notorious for being a soft boarder)and the Heat have two players at 7rpg BESIDES Beasely..you can really see why Amare has the better numbers AND the opportunities for them. 

Take all that into account and Amare isn't THAT much better of a player than Bease, and he's really not far off, aside from FG% which as we all know is due to the fact that he plays more at the elbow, and perimeter when we force him to the 3, and maybe blocks but it's not like Amare is a block machine or anything..

The scary thing about a deal like this would be the 'what if' scenario of the season playin out and we still get bounced in the first round, Dwade loses his faith in the organization, leaves, and Amare decides to opt-IN to his contract, and we're stuck paying Amare out the *** money and we lost our best young talent.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Dee-Zy said:


> With Wade gone we have a lot of money that we can throw to say Bosh. Bosh and STAT would be to salivate for. Much more than Bease and STAT. Will Bease become better than either of them? Perhaps, who knows. The point is that Bosh and STAT can give us the best frontcourt in the NBA for the next 4 or even 5 years.
> .


No way Bosh comes down to Miami if Dwade leaves..no way. 

Dwade and Bosh are homeboys that's half the draw aside from the money..and in your scenario, Bosh would have to battle for post/big touches with Amare?? i don't see em being to happy about that. no matter how much Bosh accepts his role as a complementary star, nevermind talking about Amare playing second fiddle to another big, you saw that w/ the SHAQxperiment.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Right now the main difference between Amare and Beasley is that Amare can have games where he just dominates, especially late in the game with the Nash-Stoudemire pick and roll. He's been great in the playoffs, too. Beasley has yet to reach this point but he needs time to develop, and I'm sure having Steve Nash give you picture perfect passes helps, too. I can't say I like shipping Beasley off for Amare.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Put it this way.

Amare at 27-28 is averaging 21 and 8.

Beasley at 21 is averying 16 and 7. Does anyone really not see Mike at 21 and 8 at some stage in the next 6 years? Plus he's on a very reasonable salary? Plus if Amare picks up his option our cap space just went?

Surely not Pat. Its not horrible, but its not great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



sknydave said:


> If Beasley goes to the Suns he will be putting up ridiculous numbers quickly


Oh yeah. Mark my words: if Beasley goes to the Suns it will be an embarrassment for this organization and how they utilized him, let alone discarded him for a potentially fragile, egotistical STAT on the decline.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Beas will put up 21 and 8 for the rest of the year, if this occurs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-stoudemireheat020910&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

_The Heat have discussed several scenarios with the Suns, including packages that include combinations of young players (Michael Beasley), Dorell Wright) and expiring contracts (Jermaine O’Neal) and (Quentin Richardson). The Heat are also willing to part with their 2010 first-round draft pick.

*”Nobody is pushing harder on this than Riley,” one league source said.*

League sources say the Suns are dubious the Heat can present the best possible package for Stoudemire, and aren’t enamored with any of the combinations. Still, Miami is near, or at, the top of Stoudemire’s preferred destinations and he would assuredly sign an extension to play with Wade there. Several suitors have been frightened away from seriously bidding on Stoudemire, because they don’t want to give up valued assets for a short-term rental. The Suns are taking a gamble should they keep Stoudemire past the trade deadline.

As the Heat struggle, Riley is motivated to get a complementary frontcourt star to persuade Wade to re-sign with Miami this summer. Riley knows Wade is frustrated with the Heat’s struggles. _

If Riles can get Amare for a combination of our expirings and a 1st, then id take that. If they want Beas - im not keen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Dee-Zy said:


> The more I hear ppl getting scared about Wade leaving, the more I am ok with that scenario. Don't get me wrong. I love Wade and he is the reason I became a Heat fan but like somebody already said here. The Heat existed before Wade and will exist after Wade. Plus the organization has proven that it can do what it takes to win a championship so attracting FA won't be a problem. Especially with South Beach.
> 
> Let's say that this trade goes down and worst case scenario Wade leaves, we lost Bease and STAT decides to stay.
> 
> ...


Bosh signing onto a team that recently got Stoudemire...no.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Jace said:


> Oh yeah. Mark my words: if Beasley goes to the Suns it will be an embarrassment for this organization and how they utilized him, let alone discarded him for a potentially fragile, egotistical STAT on the decline.


I agree, this organization will have egg on its face very quickly and deservedly so.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



MB30 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-stoudemireheat020910&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> _The Heat have discussed several scenarios with the Suns, including packages that include combinations of young players (Michael Beasley), Dorell Wright) and expiring contracts (Jermaine O’Neal) and (Quentin Richardson). The Heat are also willing to part with their 2010 first-round draft pick.
> 
> ...


I can see it now... "The Heat have traded Jermaine O'Neal, Michael Beasley, and their 1st round pick for Amare Stoudemire, [Cap Filler], and 3 million in cash."

Sad thing is I wouldn't be shocked knowing this organization.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

As far a I am concerned, the Heat do not have a bad history of trades. We dumped Blount for Q. Dumped an unmotivated Shaq for Marion (even if that didn't work out for us but who would of really known?) Then got JO for Marion.

Not all trades are slam dunks (like the Shaq trade) but the majority of our trades have been good.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

If the Heat dealt Beas for Amare I'd be extremely pissed and sad. It would not make any sense for the Heat whatsoever. The Heat would not win the championship this year anyway and then Amare becomes a free agent and we might end up without Beasley and Amare and be in a crappier place than ever.
Besides, what if Amare signed a new contract; how much money would the Heat give him? He'd be ridiculously overpaid and he would not give us the defense and rebounds we need to win anything. So even with Amare we would still need a good center. I really hope Riley realizes how ****ty this whole idea is. Beasley is gonna be a monster next year if we run more plays for him and he'll still be under his cheap rookie contract.
Does anybody know anybody who knows Riley? Please smack some sense into him!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Here is why dealing Michael Beasley in a trade for Stoudemire is a brilliant move for Riley:

With that trade they would have the following players under contract come July 1st:

Mario Chalmers: 0.85 Mil
Daequan Cook: 2.2 Mil
*James Jones: 2 Mil

*Jones has a buyout where he would be payed 2 mil of his 5 mil salary.

If they also rid themselves of their first round pick the Heat would have only 5.05 in salary. (With first rounder they would be around 7.) An updated conservative estimate of the Salary cap is 56 mil.

The Heat would have over 50 mil in cap room!

As a 7 year pro Wade would get a max contract starting at 16 mil.
As a 8 year pro Amar'e would get a max contract starting at 16 mil.

Let's include contract residue and such and say the total is 34 mil. That still leaves 16 mil left!

They could use that on Lebron, Bosh, Joe Johnson or Rudy Gay. Pat Riley has put this team in an extraordinary cap situation. I say if he can deal Beasley for Stoudemire DO IT!

In the three max player scenario the roster would be filled with minimum guys but a lot like the 2005 Heat squad that got to the ECF they would be contenders and with the Mid-Level and Low-Level Exceptions the following years this team would be a huge threat for the next 6 years!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Here is why dealing Michael Beasley in a trade for Stoudemire is a brilliant move for Riley:
> 
> With that trade they would have the following players under contract come July 1st:
> 
> ...


You are crazy if you really believe that. Beas on Phoenix would put up way better numbers than Amare is putting up now. Amare in the slow and ugly Heat offense would never put up his current numbers. Beasley next year is gonna be a better player than Amare and he'll be at least 10 million cheaper. Damn, this trade talk is making me sick.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

But if they keep Beasley then they will have a comparable player and even more room with a first round pick.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Anybody who thinks this trade should go down because Amare would make this team better (yeah right, ****) is totally clueless about what's going on. The ONLY reason why Miami even considers this abomination of a joke of a trade is a desperate attempt to show Wade they are trying to win now and keep him here. If Wade's contract wasn't running out they would never in a million years trade Beasley for Amare.
Damn, I'm pissed. If Riley pulls the trigger I'll stop being a Heat fan as this would prove this franchise to be a joke.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

According to Chad Ford, this is the number 1 deal that SHOULD go down.



> 1. Heat-Suns-Bobcats
> 
> Miami gets: Amare Stoudemire (from Phoenix), Acie Law (from Charlotte), Stephen Graham (from Charlotte), Ronald Murray (from Charlotte)
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=TradeWatch-100211

So the Heat give up Beasley, Haslem, Jones, Cook, and Wright for Stoudemire, Law, Graham and Murray? No way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

That deal SUCKS for Miami. Basically we're giving up Beasley, Haslem, Wright for Amar'e? I will **** the bed. I don't care about all those other throw in scrubs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

That deal is ****house. Id fly to Miami, knock on Riley's door, and punch him in the face if he did that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

That deal is def ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

**** that deal

I just wanted to continue the string of posts with foul language


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

the **** is wrong with you guys? Watch the ****ing language.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I like how Charlotte is just randomly throwing out garbage and getting back assets in a deal that does not even need a third party to make numbers work. A third party would be adding an asset to Phoenix. That might be the dumbest made up third team addition to a trade rumor I've ever seen. ****ing hilarious. Yeah, let's just trade a quality rotation big to a division rival for no reason at all because Chad Ford thinks the Bobcats improving is cool. What the ****?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I hope we don't plan on doing somthing that stupid. Beasleys only 21!! The article said we could sign to max sallary FAs if the trade does happen, I thought we already could do that?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I hope we don't plan on doing somthing that stupid. Beasleys only 21!! The article said we could sign to max sallary FAs if the trade does happen, I thought we already could do that?


We can sign Wade, 1 max free agent, and another high priced player. OR Wade, and 2 max free agents willing to take price cuts (so they aren't actually getting the max). But if we trade Beasley, Jones and Cook then we will have an empty roster and can sign 3 max free agents outright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

From Wojnarowski's twitter.


> Maybe Cavs see Amar'e as rental cause they haven't checked on his interest to re-sign in Cleveland, source says. Miami's been his 1st choice


I wonder if that's 1st choice to be traded to or sign as a FA, or both?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Surprising that he really wants to go to Miami since he seems like he wants to be the #1 guy, and he obviously wont be that here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

#1 guy stuff has always been total BS. Not sure exactly where that came from. He wants to win though. That's all I've ever heard him talk about is wanting to go to a contender or best possible chance to if he left PHX. 

Miami most likely has the best to offer and if Suns turn it down for this garbage Cavs deal, I'm going to kill someone.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Sounds like the Suns don't want Beasley...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4913834

Any truth to this?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

^^ ywah I read that..the cabs would be very lucky n smart to get Amare bc then LeBron will prob stay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

More from Woj's twitter


> Suns waiting on Philly to tell them whether Andre Igoudala will be included with Sam Dalembert for Stoudemire-Barbosa package, sources say.
> 
> League source involved in Amar'e talks says he would be "shocked" if Miami could deliver through a third team the young talent Suns want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



myst said:


> We can sign Wade, 1 max free agent, and another high priced player. OR Wade, and 2 max free agents willing to take price cuts (so they aren't actually getting the max). But if we trade Beasley, Jones and Cook then we will have an empty roster and can sign 3 max free agents outright.


Wow that's ridiculious I didn't know if we trade beasley we could sign 3 max FAs


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow that's ridiculious I didn't know if we trade beasley we could sign 3 max FAs


I think we might have to get rid of Cook and Jones also though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Iggy and Dalembert would be amazing in Suns' System. Although they lose a low post threat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I'd have trouble believing the Suns would trade Stoudemire for Hickson but not Beasley. That's just stupid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Yeah I dont buy that. Then again, the Suns are run by Jerry Colangelo - and he runs the US Team, which routintely overlooks Mr Beasley.

Not suprising.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



MB30 said:


> Yeah I dont buy that. Then again, the Suns are run by Jerry Colangelo - and he runs the US Team, which routintely overlooks Mr Beasley.
> 
> Not suprising.


Colangelo hasn't run the Suns since 2004 or 2005. 

I think the offer is Beasley/Q, but I think they want a 1st rder as well.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*



MB30 said:


> Yeah I dont buy that. Then again, the Suns are run by Jerry Colangelo - and he runs the US Team, which routintely overlooks Mr Beasley.
> 
> Not suprising.


Steve Kerr, lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Oops my bad.

Doubt Beas is included now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I thought I heard it's the owner Sarver who's reluctant. 


If this report is true about Amare not wanting to go to Cleveland, it looks like he's trying to force his way to Miami. It's his first choice, if not the Suns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

That may be true, but id be suprised if the package included Mike.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

I wouldn't put too much stock into what the owner said. He's not gonna admit whether he's available or not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Mickey doesnt say much - so it was just suprising to hear him say that Beas is part of our core and isnt available.

Perhaps the offer is Jermaine, Cook and one or both 1st round picks? Who knows? 

I have a hard time believing thats any worse than what the Cavs are offering anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

Woj on Amare and the talk of him not wanting to be traded to Cleveland


> Source close to Stoudemire says he's completely open to Cleveland, loves idea of playing with LBJ and has never indicated otherwise to Cavs.
> 
> Source also disputes notion that Stoudemire has any issues with Shaq. So far, Cavs and Stoudemire's reps have had no contact, no dialogue.
> 
> Would Stoudemire prefer trade to Miami? Yes, but has no say and understands he has a chance for title run in Cleveland and then free agency.


Well he might not be traded here but it seems like if he gets to FA this summer, we'll have a great shot to get him then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Beasley for Amare?*

*Sources: Heat making big push for Stoudemire*


> The Miami Heat have intensified their efforts to trump Cleveland in the chase for Phoenix Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, sources close to the situation said Monday.
> 
> The Heat emerged from the All-Star break even more determined than they were before to find a third team to help them broker an Amare deal before Thursday's 3 p.m. deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't wait to hear the Wizards or Cavs had dealed with the Suns. Nothing good at all can come with us trading anything to Suns for Stoudemire. We will heavily overpay.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You know what this is, somebody going, "I'm cool, I'm cool, I'm cool... NO, I'M NOT COOL (PANIC!!!)"

We waited so long and patient to be in the best position this summer, and Riley all of a sudden had a panic attack and is trying desperately to make a move he will regret.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we trade Beasley for Stoudemire...we're complete idiots. Seriously.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I hope the Heat don't get too carried away here. Trading Beas/O'Neal for Stoudemire doesn't make them any better, and will be more expensive if Amare stays, especially since they'll need to take on somebody else.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> You know what this is, somebody going, "I'm cool, I'm cool, I'm cool... NO, I'M NOT COOL (PANIC!!!)"
> 
> We waited so long and patient to be in the best position this summer, and Riley all of a sudden had a panic attack and is trying desperately to make a move he will regret.


This is so true it is sickening.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

myst said:


> You know what this is, somebody going, "I'm cool, I'm cool, I'm cool... NO, I'M NOT COOL (PANIC!!!)"
> 
> We waited so long and patient to be in the best position this summer, and Riley all of a sudden had a panic attack and is trying desperately to make a move he will regret.


Agreed...but keep in mind that Wade watched the Lakers land Gasol for a bag of Doritos last season. If the Cavs land Amare for spare parts (while the Heat just sit back and watch) it would probably push Wade over the edge. Keep in mind that this is the forth season in a row that Miami has wasted one of Wades prime years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_The Miami Heat have failed to recruit the Charlotte Bobcats as a third team in trade talks for Amar’e Stoudemire(notes), league sources said. The discussions centered on Charlotte taking on Udonis Haslem(notes) in a deal, but the price ultimately made no sense for them.

It would’ve possibly opened the door for Miami to deal Jermaine O’Neal(notes) to the Suns and take back both Stoudemire and Jason Richardson(notes). The Suns have tried to include Richardson, who will make $14.4 million next season, in packages with Stoudemire.

– Adrian Wojnarowski, 6:08 p.m. ET, Feb. 16_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if that meant taking on J-Rich's deal but keeping Beasley?

If so that would be tempting, although we'd have to re-sign Amare or else lose out on any other big time FA this summer.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

^ I heard that the chances of Amare opting out of his contract aren't very good. Also, supposedly Miami is his favorite FA destination.

If it was me, I'd rather target Chris Bosh this summer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt. I'd rather have Bosh as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we retained Stoudemire, took on JRich and kept Beas - id be a happy camper.

Alston/Arroyo/Chalmers
Wade/Cook
JRich/Dorell/QRich
Beas/Anthony
Stoudemire/Magloire


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

J-Rich has a terrible contract and is nothing more then a decent role player now. Unless we trade J-Rich next season because he has a big expiring contract for a nice player


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Even with Jrich, I still think you have to give up Beasley. Or very least both 1sts. But a deal with Jrich might be too complicated to happen. 

Riley wants Amare and it's most likely he sees Bosh as unattainable in FA and you're not luring Bron from Cleveland, especially if they get Amare. You also want to stop that from happening. Plus, is there anyone else big out there to appease Wade ? I doubt it. Then you risk losing him. 

I'm hearing you guys are offering, Beasley, Q or Haslem, maybe 1 of the 1sts or none.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

J.A. Adande: With rampant speculation that Miami is trying to pry Amare Stoudemire from the Phoenix Suns before the Cleveland Cavaliers can get him, here are two possible scenarios.

According to an NBA source, *the Heat are offering Daequan Cook, Quentin Richardson, Dorell Wright, Mario Chalmers and draft picks to the Suns*. Cook is the only player among that group who is under contract for next season (Chalmers has a team option for $847,000). It is believed that the Suns would rather have a package from Cleveland that would include Zydrunas Ilgauskas, J.J. Hickson and a draft pick, with the young Hickson as the most appealing part of the package.

Another league source said the Suns would like to attach Jason Richardson to a Stoudemire trade, which would relieve Phoenix from having to pay Richardson's $14 million salary next season. The combined $29 million of outgoing salary from Stoudemire and Richardson this season would be too difficult for Cleveland to match to make a trade work under the salary-cap guidelines. *Miami, however, could add the $23 million expiring salary of Jermaine O'Neal to the previously mentioned offer and come within the 25 percent range of matching salaries. I have yet to hear that the Heat are willing to do so, I am merely mentioning the possibility.*

*That would have obvious appeal to the Suns, allowing them to escape from luxury-tax land next season and positioning them to go after a major free agent this summer.*

The Suns would be looking at nine players under contract for a total of about $33 million next season: Steve Nash ($10.3 million), Leandro Barbosa ($7.1 million), Grant Hill ($3.3 million player option), Channing Frye ($2 million player option), Goran Dragic ($2 million), Earl Clark ($1.9 million), Robin Lopez ($1.9 million), Jared Dudley ($2.2 million) and Cook ($2.2 million).

The Heat would be stuck with Richardson's contract and could potentially have Stoudemire opt out and leave them as a free agent. But they would also have Stoudemire's Larry Bird rights, enabling them to offer a longer and more lucrative contract than any other team. And they would have demonstrated to Dwyane Wade that they would do whatever it takes to bring another All-Star to play alongside him.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-2010


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Miami's offering a combo of deals. That might be one of them. But Beasley is in one of them without picks. Other articles/sources that are more reliable than Adande have mentioned this. 

Regardless though I like that deal better than Cleveland's.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I would be more than heated if we have to eat JRich's contract...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ It wouldnt be that bad, provided Wade and Amare agreed to extensions.

JRich is off the books after 10-11 season anyway, plus his expiring next year would make an attractive trade chip.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

JRich sucks, why would we want him and his inflated contract? This team is built for this offseason, why just throw it all away by taking on JRich? Makes zero sense. It defies logic and I'd be shocked if that were to happen.

Another thing that makes zero sense is the Suns not being interested in Beasley. I think Riley just doesn't want to give him away so easily. No one in their right mind would rather have Hickson, even as improved as he is.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

except JRich sucks...besides where would he play? the 3? DWade better get ready to guard all sorts of 3's since Jrich doesn't play a lick of D. and i'm sure he'd have trouble rebounding against bigger matchups as well. yeah...still don't like it all :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> According to an NBA source, *the Heat are offering Daequan Cook, Quentin Richardson, Dorell Wright, Mario Chalmers and draft picks to the Suns*. Cook is the only player among that group who is under contract for next season (Chalmers has a team option for $847,000).
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-2010


Damn, that sounds too good to be true on our part. We'd not only get Amare and keep Bease, but open up a little more money for this summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed, doubt thats all we'd have to part with.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Agreed, doubt thats all we'd have to part with.


What a damn shame we destroyed Chalmers' trade value if we were going to trade him. He was worth just as much as J.J. Hickson and probably more.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> What a damn shame we destroyed Chalmers' trade value if we were going to trade him. He was worth just as much as J.J. Hickson and probably more.


I was thinking the same thing today. He would've been a nice bargaining chip this time last year, especially with his small contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • A Central Division executive said the Heat called during the past few days looking for a third team to facilitate an Amare Stoudemire trade with Phoenix.
> 
> ``We weren't interested, but Miami is going after this pretty hard,'' the executive said. ``Some of the Heat people want to wait until the summer, but others are afraid they might get shut out of the top guys in free agency.''


LINK


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my God.

We basically sat like little wussies in the corner since basically before last season and have had two crappy rosters because we were scared to make a move since we wanted to be ready for FA, but now when we're *THIS* close to the 2010 offseason where all this hell may have been worth it, we might make a move? _Great_ thinking Riley.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The fact that Amare might go to Cleveland is what changes everything I think. We couldn't have predicted that.

Although if Wade does get pissed, I don't see where he could go. I don't see him going to a rebuilding Nets or New York team... although Nets does have Brooke Lopez but I think Beasley would offset that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not that I think he'd leave but you forgot about his hometown Chicago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amar’e Stoudemire(notes) and the Phoenix Suns are no longer discussing a contract extension, and the All-Star forward was privately telling friends that he believes he’s playing his last game in a Suns uniform on Wednesday night in Dallas, sources said.


As Yahoo! Sports had reported, agent Happy Walters and Suns general manager Steve Kerr exchanged contract offers over the weekend, but were far apart in talks, sources said. Those privy to the conversations among Suns ownership, management and Walters say they no longer include scenarios where Stoudemire isn’t traded prior to Thursday’s deadline.


Stoudemire can opt out of the $17.7 million on his 2010-11 contract, and unless the Suns trade him, they could end up getting nothing for him.


*Meanwhile, the Miami Heat are still working to put together a package for Stoudemire, although a source familiar with Pat Riley’s most recent offer says it doesn’t include Michael Beasley(notes). Miami failed in its attempt to enlist the Charlotte Bobcats as a partner to take on Udonis Haslem(notes) in a three-team trade.*


*The Heat could be willing to take on Jason Richardson’s(notes) contract, which has one year worth $14.4 million left after this season, for the chance to land Stoudemire to play alongside Dwyane Wade(notes).*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=ys-tradebuzz021710&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Riles can pull that deal off


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Says recent offer. Like I said, you guys are offering combination of deals. 

As much as I want Beasley included(and I'd be fine with him and just Q - nothing else), I'd rather do a deal with you guys even if you don't take Jrich back.

Just Chalmers/2 1sts >>>>>>>>>>>> JJ Hickson. He's gotten so overrated over last week. Rather take my chances with those picks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Chad Ford: All is still quiet on the Amare Stoudemire trade front. As of Wednesday afternoon, sources familiar with the negotiations said the Suns have yet to signal whether the team will trade Stoudemire to the Cavs or Heat -- or whether they'll trade him at all.
> 
> The Cavs have been pushing for the Suns to give them an answer. But Phoenix is holding out and will likely wait until Thursday to make a decision, according to sources.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-2010

Some interesting stuff there. Riley "is who we thought he was!" He hasn't offered Beasley or a first round pick yet, we should feel pretty bad for doubting him, lol. Phoenix wants to trade with us, but they just dont like our offer. But if they dont work it out with Cleveland they will have to trade him to us because not trading him will ruin all of the team chemistry and kill their season. Plus he will just leave in the offseason and they will end up with nothing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Taking on JRich sucks, but if it means keeping Beasley, I'll take it. I, too, hate how stoic we've been throughout all of the NBA's roster moves, and are NOW hitting the panic button. It's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rather Suns let him walk for nothing than give in again and get Cleveland's garbage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If they love Cleveland's offer so much, why not just take it? Are they waiting for us to throw in a first-rounder? Perhaps Riley is waiting until the last moment to throw it in as a sweetener. Perhaps Riley isn't even really trying to get Stoudemire, simply presenting the appearance of such a chase to appease Dwyane.

If Riley really wants to do this, and all it would take would be adding a first, I'd do it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like more and more they don't like Cleveland's deal longer it takes. But I could be wrong. They could also be helping each other out and to gain leverage for Miami's offer to get better. 

If it's true Beasley isn't offered (conflicting reports), they're waiting on that or a 1st like you said. I'm not sure what the other parts of the deal would be, and I'm not sure Jrich is involved unless you guys get a 3rd team. It won't require him though.


It's tricky. You guys waited for so long but if Amare goes to Cleveland that all but eliminates him from FA because they'll keep him to appease Bron. Especially if they win a title. Bosh might be viewed as a long shot so it's a risk to wait on him and lose out. Bron's obviously not going anywhere and you could've stopped Amare from going there. You also gamble pissing off Wade and is there anyone else big out there to appease him ? I doubt it. Then you risk losing him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Cleveland does build a James/Stoudemire-led powerhouse, I'd think that would give Bosh a little more incentive to come down here and build a Miami version, seeing as every team in the East will have to go through LeSTAT to get a chip.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Or he might just stay and take the big money from Toronto.


I know that you guys love Beasley but is he worth holding onto if it costs you Wade? No.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley wont cost us Wade. And if Wade leaves then we definitely want to hold on to Beasley and build a team around him. He still has all of the potential to become a superstar, what he did at K-State wasn't a fluke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Agent expects Suns to trade Stoudemire*


> The agent for Amare Stoudemire says he expects the All-Star power forward to be traded by Thursday's deadline, with Cleveland and Miami the most likely destinations.
> 
> Happy Walters told The Associated Press it would make no sense for the Phoenix Suns not to trade Stoudemire only to see him walk away as a free agent at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:explosion:


Jace said:


> Taking on JRich sucks, but if it means keeping Beasley, I'll take it. I, too, hate how stoic we've been throughout all of the NBA's roster moves, and are NOW hitting the panic button. It's pretty embarrassing.


Part of me wonders if this was Riley's plan all along. He knows the value of expiring contracts, and he probably knew that one of Amare or Bosh would be available at the deadline. Look, if all it takes to get Amare here is Chalmers, Cook, QRich, Wright and a 1st...jump on it.

We lose a fair bit of depth at the 3 spot, but likely we'd run:

Alston (25)/Arroyo (15)/ Wade (8)
Wade (29)/JRich (19)
Beasley (20)/JRich (12)/ JJ (16)
Amare (30)/Beasley(13)/Jorel(5)
JO (30)/Jorel(12)/Amare (6)

Wade - 37
Amare - 36
Beasley - 33
JRich - 32
JO - 30 
Alston - 25
Jorel - 17
JJ - 16
Arroyo - 15

9 man rotation.

I guess we'll know by tomorrow, just dont trade Beas Riley!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

once again it'd make my head go exorcist if we eat JRich's contract and in that any FA operation at our disposal just to grab Amare. That's said, if we don't give up the Beaser and all it takes is one of our 1st rds. to get it done, i believe you may just have to do it. I hands down would rather wait to make a run at Bosh or JJ tho. 

What i don't understand is why everyone seems to be sold on Bosh staying..Sure they are playing better but aside from getting the most money, what other attractions are there for Bosh, they don't have a high payroll but they have a lot of long term contracts locked up..Bargnani, JJack, Declining Hedo, Calderon 8+mil to come off the bench. All that and that team doesn't look to be a serious 'contender' too soon. No young BIG time talent(unless you wanna call Bargs that)..and no other real studs. I, for one, think Bosh can be had in FA, altho i do believe money talks loudest.

oh, and if Mario is in that deal i'll be a sad banana. nohomer.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> We lose a fair bit of depth at the 3 spot, but likely we'd run:
> 
> Alston (25)/Arroyo (15)/ Wade (8)
> Wade (29)/JRich (19)
> ...


Wonderful, 2 guys who can't play the 3 playing SF. we'd be at $53 million b/w Amare/Wade/JRich/Bease alone.. if the cap falls anywhere b/w 56-58 mil, do the math, not much, if at all to play with. And that core does not spell championship. Not to mention that 75% of that 'core' either struggles or could careless to play D. say no to JRich. it's a baaaad idea.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> once again it'd make my head go exorcist if we eat JRich's contract and in that any FA operation at our disposal just to grab Amare. That's said, if we don't give up the Beaser and all it takes is one of our 1st rds. to get it done, i believe you may just have to do it. I hands down would rather wait to make a run at Bosh or JJ tho.
> 
> What i don't understand is why everyone seems to be sold on Bosh staying..Sure they are playing better but aside from getting the most money, what other attractions are there for Bosh, they don't have a high payroll but they have a lot of long term contracts locked up..Bargnani, JJack, Declining Hedo, Calderon 8+mil to come off the bench. All that and that team doesn't look to be a serious 'contender' too soon. No young BIG time talent(unless you wanna call Bargs that)..and no other real studs. I, for one, think Bosh can be had in FA, altho i do believe money talks loudest.
> 
> oh, and if Mario is in that deal i'll be a sad banana. nohomer.


That would actually be a good thing for Chalmers, getting to learn from Nash


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

good point but i bought a chalmers jersey before the season started last year man. At least there would be a bright side, thanks for that :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Washington Post is reporting that the Cavs just traded for Jamison so they're out of the Amare sweepstakes.

And according to Wojnarowski, The Suns told Amare that he'll be playing tonight, meaning there is no trade imminent.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

good part is..that if we dont bite on exactly what we want, We could pretty much force Amare to FA, as an insurance policy to Bosh , assuming he feels he doesnt wanna be in Phoenix and can get more money in the summer and not opt-in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank god. That was almost three years of planning down the toilet. An Amare to Cleveland trade would have taken two of our top 3 targets out of free agency and the third, Bosh, I don't think is going anywhere. It's not a stretch to say Kerr almost delivered Wade to Chicago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell yeah. While the Cavs did get a lot more dangerous by trading next to nothing for Jamison (and adding a Heat killer in Telfair), its an infinitely better scenario for us than them getting Stoudemire. Woohoo!

These next 20-or-so hours will be very, very interesting. Does this make us more or less likely to make a move?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Can't tell you on whether we're more likely for a move or not but one thing is for sure. It's all on us now... cause if we dont move, Amare stays on the Suns, and perhaps even opt-out and become a FA and insurance for Bosh. Be we gotta be careful what we wish for with the Knicks and Bulls tryin heavy right now to manuever for even more cap space.

And Adam, if you don't mind me asking, why do u believe Bosh won't leave? money? the team's improvement?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Hell yeah. While the Cavs did get a lot more dangerous by trading next to nothing for Jamison (and adding a Heat killer in Telfair), its an infinitely better scenario for us than them getting Stoudemire. Woohoo!
> 
> These next 20-or-so hours will be very, very interesting. Does this make us more or less likely to make a move?


Depends how cheap Sarver really is in Phoenix and whether Kerr has been given a spending limit for Stoudemire this summer. If Kerr knows he can't re-sign Stoudemire I think he will dump him to us for the free picks. If Sarver is willing to max out Stoudemire and Kerr knows then he will sit tight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that whole deal for those interested

Cavs get Jamison and Telfair, Clippers get Drew Gooden and Wash gets Illgauskas, Al Thornton and Brian Skinner and Cavs 1st round pick.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Washington Post is reporting that the Cavs just traded for Jamison so they're out of the Amare sweepstakes.
> 
> And according to Wojnarowski, The Suns told Amare that he'll be playing tonight, meaning there is no trade imminent.


The Suns told him he's playing because they want to win tonight. They are still going to trade him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm very skeptical that we can present the best package for Amare even if he is having his final meal in Phoenix. Every team in the league has probably faxed in their offer. I'm not sure we can even beat a Brad Miller + Tyrus Thomas package. Or a Larry Hughes + Jordan Hill offer. Or an Iguodala + filler deal from Philly.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> I'm very skeptical that we can present the best package for Amare even if he is having his final meal in Phoenix. Every team in the league has probably faxed in their offer. I'm not sure we can even beat a Brad Miller + Tyrus Thomas package. Or a Larry Hughes + Jordan Hill offer. Or an Iguodala + filler deal from Philly.





> Cleveland, Washington and the Los Angeles Clippers have agreed to a three-team deal that will land Antawn Jamison with the Cavaliers as LeBron James' new sidekick instead of Amare Stoudemire, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the deal will also send Zydrunas Ilgauskas' $11.5 million expiring contract and a first-round draft pick from Cleveland to Washington.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4922833


You make a valid point, but if nobody else wants him...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4922833
> 
> 
> You make a valid point, but if nobody else wants him...


Ya, I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, I want him badly and I would even take JRich back, but I just don't buy it happening. Chicago has Tyrus out there and the rumors have always maintained that Phoenix likes Tyrus.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The Jamison deal also means Miami's chances of landing LeBron are going from bad to worse


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Now that the Cleveland Cavaliers have made their big trade all eyes turn to Phoenix to see what the Suns will do with Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> Two sources told ESPN.com that the Suns called the Cavs this afternoon and told them they had decided against sending Amare to Cleveland. A few hours later the Cavs had completed a deal for Antawn Jamison.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/category/_/name/truehoop-trade-reports


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> Or he might just stay and take the big money from Toronto.


Or we could play the "or" game all day long and you can just respond to everything we say with a hypothetical "or" response.



Rather Unique said:


> What i don't understand is why everyone seems to be sold on Bosh staying..Sure they are playing better but aside from getting the most money, what other attractions are there for Bosh, they don't have a high payroll but they have a lot of long term contracts locked up..Bargnani, JJack, Declining Hedo, Calderon 8+mil to come off the bench. All that and that team doesn't look to be a serious 'contender' too soon. No young BIG time talent(unless you wanna call Bargs that)..and no other real studs. I, for one, think Bosh can be had in FA, altho i do believe money talks loudest.


Honestly. People talk about Bron leaving, yet Bosh is clearly staying because Toronto isn't sucking as much as they have in the past right now? OK...

The fact is, even with Bosh playing his best ball yet, Toronto is still not a very good team and does not have a lot of room to improve in the near future. Hedo is one of their key players and has a small window of prime (if you can call it that) ball left. They have a lot of other cash tied up in mediocre role players, and if they're banking on the development of Bargnani and DeRozan to take them over the hump, they're ****ed. Bosh would be stupid not to walk and join forces with another superstar. He can say all he wants about loving the city and believing in the organization, but if you just went through seven years of misery and had the opportunity to walk away and join a vital situation, you'd think long and hard about it; unless the answer was an immediate "yes." I don't think the extra year Toronto can offer would be enough to give him the stoicism to endure another several years of mediocrity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago is apparently on the verge of sending out Salmons, so they're readying their books for some FA wooing. Will that also include trying to bring in Stoudemire before 3pm tomorrow? Hmmm....

Also, what happened to Philly? They could still decide to throw in Iggy.

This is a very interesting situation. I think everyone expected this to be happening with Bosh instead, at this point. I'd love to have Stoudemire down here for the rest of the season, as sort of a try out (though he'd probably opt-in), but it's becoming clearer and clearer we're his first FA choice, so we'd be able to sign him straight up in the offseason without giving anything up. For the cap gurus, is there any benefit to having his Bird rights for the team if we're getting him either way?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna get very interesting.

Salmons is gone, so yeah, more FA $$$ for the Bulls it seems.

76ers have said they dont want to pair Amare with Brand.

I think its us or bust for the Suns. Dont part with both 1sts though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> He can say all he wants about loving the city and believing in the organization, but if you just went through seven years of misery and had the opportunity to walk away and join a vital situation, you'd think long and hard about it; unless the answer was an immediate "yes." I don't think the extra year Toronto can offer would be enough to give him the stoicism to endure another several years of mediocrity.


Well said.




Jace said:


> Chicago is apparently on the verge of sending out Salmons, so they're readying their books for some FA wooing. Will that also include trying to bring in Stoudemire before 3pm tomorrow? Hmmm....
> 
> Also, what happened to Philly? They could still decide to throw in Iggy.
> 
> This is a very interesting situation. I think everyone expected this to be happening with Bosh instead, at this point. I'd love to have Stoudemire down here for the rest of the season, as sort of a try out (though he'd probably opt-in), but it's becoming clearer and clearer we're his first FA choice, so we'd be able to sign him straight up in the offseason without giving anything up. For the cap gurus, is there any benefit to having his Bird rights for the team if we're getting him either way?


Bird rights basically mean we can go over the cap to sign him. So if we only have $5 million in cap space left we can still sign him to a $13 million dollar contract.



> 27. Does the Larry Bird exception mean that free agents can be signed and not count against the cap?
> 
> All salaries are included in team salary (and count against the cap). The Bird exception simply says a team can exceed the cap to sign certain players. The new salary applies toward the team salary just like the salaries of the team's other players. So if a team is over the cap and uses the Bird exception to re-sign its own free agent, it will end up farther over the cap.
> 
> ...


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#Q25


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> PHOENIX -- The probability of Amare Stoudemire staying put with the Phoenix Suns has increased now that the Cleveland Cavaliers reportedly have gone elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Stoudemire
> ...


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm...can't really glean much from that, as usually the players don't know a whole lot. I'd consider the agent's comments to hold more wait, so its hard for me to take Amar'e seriously when he says he doesn't "agree" with his agent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whatever happens here, it's definitely fun to be involved in big time personnel speculation at another unexpected juncture. No one thought we'd be players on the FA market last offseason, and there we were in a multi-week hunt for Lamar Odom. Riley just can't seem to rest his itchy finger. I guess that's how things play out when you have a hungery, top 3 player.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey, if the rumors are true about Beasley absolutely not being part of any deal from the Heat for Amare... DOOO ITTT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amen.

Alston/Arroyo
Wade
JRich
Beasley/UD
Stoudemire/Joel

Sounds pretty good, if just for the rest of the season. We wouldn't have much else, though. Keeping Beasley is the key to this being a good move.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm just happy how miamis unwilling to trade Beasley now (according to a source) we like our chances of landing him in the summer, since his preffered destination is Miami


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Amen.
> 
> Alston/Arroyo
> Wade
> ...



JO is ahead of Joel


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns just might feel the pressure to extend him, which screws you guys. His agent said they're not far off either from what they want.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> Suns just might feel the pressure to extend him, which screws you guys. His agent said they're not far off either from what they want.


I don't doubt at all that Amare will sign on for multiple years in Phoenix if Sarver is willing to pony up. He's not the kind of person who is going to say, "Let me go play somewhere else and leave money on the table for a chance to win." He's Phoenix's as far as I'm concerned but if Sarver is truly that stupid that he is willing to let him walk then we will happily accept him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you kidding? ALL Amare's ever said is he wants to a win a title and if he had to go, he wants to go to a contender. He wants to win badly. Big misconception about him out there. Especially, ego and attitude stuff. Don't buy into ESPN's nonsense. He purposely commented on Golden St and Philly when those rumors came out this and last yr. He basically vouched when Cavs rumors were coming up. He even wanted assurances from Sarver they'd do what it takes, if he stays.


Suns are offering 2 yrs about 14-15M on top of the 17M he's owed though.


Oh, and like I've said a 1,000 times. Rather they just let him walk than to dump him to Cleveland for that JJ Hickson/Z garbage.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> Are you kidding? ALL Amare's ever said is he wants to a win a title and if he had to go, he wants to go to a contender if he has to leave. He wants to win badly. Big misconception about him out there. Especially, ego and attitude stuff. Don't buy into ESPN's nonsense. He purposely commented on Golden St and Philly when those rumors came out this and last yr. He basically vouched when Cavs rumors were coming up. He even wanted assurances from Sarver they'd do what it takes, if he stays.
> 
> 
> Suns are offering 2 yrs about 14-15M on top of the 17M he's owed though.
> ...


I know he wants to win. I don't question his desire like the ESPN analysts do. I just don't believe for a second he would leave millions on the table to go play somewhere else. I don't even think that he doesn't truly believe he can win a title in Phoenix with Nash. I actually have two friends that went to his high school Cypress Creek. I've followed his career from the very beginning. Just knowing his background I highly, highly doubt he would leave millions on the table. I don't think Bosh would either. Wade would probably play with a T-Mobile tattoo on his forehead if Stern let him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, in other words Adam, you'd say everyone is staying where they are, and for financial reasons. I'm not sure it's exactly that easy. It's not unprecedented for players to turn down more money for more comfortable situations. And these big name players can earn money back through other avenues.

I definitely had Amare pegged as one of the players who will take the more money route, until this situation arose. It really seems like he has his mind set on playing on another team, and while I doubt the pairing is irreconcilable, word out of PHX is he'd be very unhappy if he wasn't traded. Maybe it's because he wants to be on a different squad now. Maybe it's because he wants to be on another squad in the future, and knows to do that and get all of his money he'd have to be traded (Bird rights). Maybe he just wants his money and would be unhappy about having to re-sign with PHX, and basically pout until he's traded (seems unlikely to me). From my view, if he's not traded, unless he and the Suns experience a second honey moon during the final twenty-odd games of the season he's going to have no problem with leaving another year on a contract and slight increases annually on the table to play somewhere else.

That said, whatever happens in this situation (Suns/Heat at the trade deadline), I'm happy. I'm not huge on Stoudemire in the first place, so whether we acquire him now without giving up too much (Beasley/picks) or stand pat makes no major difference to me. While it'd be exciting to get a taste of the Wade/Amar'e/Beasley trio, there'd be little depth beyond it.

He's having a monster "last" game right now with 28/14 and some monster blocks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

These were his latest comments today. Way he's playing tonight, he's giving it his all too. 





> Stoudemire said he would have no hard feelings toward the Suns if he wound up staying.
> 
> "It's all about being professional," he said. "My character -- hopefully you guys have been seeing my character over the past 7½ years -- but more so over the last two years with all the trade talks. I'm still going to remain a competitive force on the basketball court if the trade doesn't happen."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4922486


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> JO is ahead of Joel


Yeah I just realized that and was gonna go back to edit it. I guess it was a subconscious omission as I detest the idea of Beasley starting at SF. Still, though, I have trouble seeing JO come off the bench. I just see him being wildly inconsistent and eventually complaining about finding his rhythm as a reserve. Who knows, Alston/Wade/Beasley/Stoudemire/O'Neal is huge and intimidating up front, not to mention highly talented on the offensive end. Perhaps it could work.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i seriously don't comprehend how some of y'all would be okay with eating 14 mil from JRich for the next 2 years.. he'll handcuff our cap space in this grand ol year of FA, and i get that he'll be a big expiring but it's not like teams are anxiously awaiting to trade for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> These were his latest comments today. Way he's playing tonight, he's giving it his all too.


Touche. Then again, I don't peg him as the Stephen Jackson type. There's no reason to burn any bridges until a trade is final, and I'm sure a reporter pressed him on the extension topic.

There's no question it wouldn't be the Brady Bunch over there if he remained.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> I know he wants to win. I don't question his desire like the ESPN analysts do. I just don't believe for a second he would leave millions on the table to go play somewhere else. I don't even think that he doesn't truly believe he can win a title in Phoenix with Nash. I actually have two friends that went to his high school Cypress Creek. I've followed his career from the very beginning. Just knowing his background I highly, highly doubt he would leave millions on the table. I don't think Bosh would either. Wade would probably play with a T-Mobile tattoo on his forehead if Stern let him.


Ahhh, ok. I got ya. lol at Wade/Bosh comments. Agreed. I actually think both stay too. Plus, The fact that Toronto hasn't even listened to proposals means they'll go overboard to keep him IMO. 

But 2010 FA thing is overhyped. 2nd tier FAs will end up benefiting more.


You see what Amare did to Marion? Would've gotten a kick out of it. Stoned his dunk attempt and went after him offensively few plays later and got fouled and scored. History between those two. Suns fell short however.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jace said:


> Touche. Then again, I don't peg him as the Stephen Jackson type. There's no reason to burn any bridges until a trade is final, and I'm sure a reporter pressed him on the extension topic.
> 
> [There's no question it wouldn't be the Brady Bunch over there if he remained.



Oh, yeah, agreed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Can we change the thread title when you guys haven't even offered Beasley to Phoenix? The offers I'm hearing about, a crowd of expirings and Daequan Cook..yeah right.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This was the latest article I don't think it's been posted.

I'd hope they wouldn't do that. I'd like go to PHX and murder Kerr if they could've pryed Beasley away, only then flip him elsewhere eventually. I guess they're not big on him like it's been reported. 



> The Suns weren’t enamored with the Cavs’ offer for Stoudemire – Zydrunas Ilgauskas(notes), J.J. Hickson(notes), Danny Green(notes) and a first-round pick – which spurred Cleveland to instead acquire Antawn Jamison(notes) from the Washington Wizards for a much smaller package.
> 
> The Miami Heat have continued to express interest in Stoudemire, and have offered Udonis Haslem(notes), Quentin Richardson(notes), Daequan Cook(notes) and a first-round pick. The Heat so far are unwilling to include Michael Beasley(notes) in any deal, league sources said. While the Suns don’t want Beasley for themselves, they think they can move him to another team for other assets.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-stoudemiretalks021710&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

in all fairness Dre, when the thread was made, that's what the first few reports were saying at the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Can we change the thread title when you guys haven't even offered Beasley to Phoenix? The offers I'm hearing about, a crowd of expirings and Daequan Cook..yeah right.


And a first-rounder


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Riles, work that Magic.

Make Kerr "an offer he can't refuse".


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope we get him (without the expense of losing Beasley).. That'd be huge to have those 3


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

T minus 2 hours


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn... I'm actually surprised and disappointed that STAT didn't get moved :\


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

In good news, Michael Beasley looks to officially be part of our future.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If future means from here to Draft time, sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Damn... I'm actually surprised and disappointed that STAT didn't get moved :\


Better for us for this summer since it seems like we would be his #1 choice to sign with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I actually think Mike will be here for a while longer. Obviously we like STAT, and the feeling seems mutual though.

I would think we'll be taking a punt on Lebron, while working the phones with Bosh and STAT.

I do feel confident we can retain Wade and get one of the above 3 guys into Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Damn... I'm actually surprised and disappointed that STAT didn't get moved :\


I'm happy and not surprised. It's hard to get these kinds of deals done, especially up against the wall. Besides, he only has a few months left before he can leave the team and it's all forgotten. That way, if we want him, we can look at all of the pieces laid out on the table in FA, as opposed to rushing to make a defensive trade. Him staying definitely beats him going to CLE as an alternate scenario.



Dre™;6205960 said:


> If future means from here to Draft time, sure.


Look, everyone has been quick to peg Mike as Pat's first trade chip in his arsenal, since before we even drafted him. Further, the popular perception has always been that Dwyane is not fond of the kid, and would urge the front office to ship him out for the first competent and prime veteran that became available. So far Pat has had at least three chances to do just that, and despite the media preemptively putting Beasley in the Heat's offers in almost every circumstance, he's stubbornly held onto his no. 2 pick. If not for Amare, Bosh, or Boozer, who? Obviously LeBron and Dwight, but this really makes it clear that Riley values Michael as a young talent, something not everyone had been quite sure of. You can argue he's confident he'll get one of those guys in free agency, but these last ditch efforts didn't wholly convey that.

Mike will be here for awhile (at least until the end of his rookie contract), unless he's netting us something big. It's not about overvaluing the kid, and I wouldn't say he's untouchable. I just think it's finally clear now that management sees him as part of the future.



MB30 said:


> I actually think Mike will be here for a while longer. Obviously we like STAT, and the feeling seems mutual though.
> 
> I would think we'll be taking a punt on Lebron, while working the phones with Bosh and STAT.
> 
> I do feel confident we can retain Wade and get one of the above 3 guys into Miami.


Oh yes. I also think it could only encourage Dwyane to hear about Amare's desire to play here, and get an early taste of the draw his team can have.


----------

